# Car question



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked before (have done a search but cannot find the answer) I am trying to decide whether to bring our car with us or buy a used one when we get there. The car is a Citroen Xsara Picasso 2.0 diesel. I was wondering what the cost would be of bringing it to Cyprus, not the shipping costs but what we would have to pay once it is in Cyprus.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

We brought our car over from the UK this year. The whole system was very simple , thanks to the help of Gwenny and Kathy at Red Tape Services in Pafos. They will tell you the costs. 
Not sure how old the car is , this will depend on if it's worth paying for it to be brought over.
The best size car is under 1.6 engine. 
The boat took 13 days and once we collected it from Limassol , it took another 10 days to get everything done and have Cyprus number plates. 
For an idea of used car values , look at AUTOTRADER websites in both the UK and Cyprus . This will help you with your cost decision . 
Good luck.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sjg-uk said:


> We brought our car over from the UK this year. The whole system was very simple , thanks to the help of Gwenny and Kathy at Red Tape Services in Pafos. They will tell you the costs.
> Not sure how old the car is , this will depend on if it's worth paying for it to be brought over.
> The best size car is under 1.6 engine.
> The boat took 13 days and once we collected it from Limassol , it took another 10 days to get everything done and have Cyprus number plates.
> ...


I thought I had read somewhere that the car ideally should be under 2 litres,not 1.6, I brought a 1.6 vehicle over and Gwennys Red Tape did the rest.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Geraldine , the lowest tax bracket is 1.6 . So with all the excellent engines that the car manufacturers make now , why not use this size. We bought over the latest Mercedes 1.6 Kompressor Blue Efficiency. Our import duty was just 450 euros. Most main stream manufacturers have made 1.6 engine cars for years. So there is lots of inexpensive models to choose from. 
I was in the motor trade for over 20 years in the uk , so I'm glad to offer any advise. 
Glad you hear you used Gwenny at Red Tape too.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Also the older the car the lower the duty, I believe every year it ages it drops by 10% until you hit 5 years old, then it drops by smaller percentages.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

The more i read about this costs, the more confused I become. If I understand correct this fee is what the customs call Exice Duty. 

If you then look at the Cyprus customs homepage they clearly state that everyone that fills the requirements dont have to pay any fee for the import.

The requirements are mainly this

Citizen of Eu Member

Resident of Cyprus

Transfer must be made within 12 months of transfer of the normal residence.

Car must have been owned minimum 6 month

The person concerned must prove that he had his normal place of residence outside the Republic for a continuous period of 12 months from the date of transfer of his normal residence.

If this is fulfilled, there should be no fee. This has been in force since 2005.

Or am I wrong


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No Anders you are right. But they charge anyway despite being fined by the EU for doing it. The fines they pay are less than the money they make out charging import duty so they keep on doing it. It time the EU gave them a really massive fine and then maybe they would comply with Eu rules.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone on the forum been told that you must apply for this, otherwise you will not get it. In noone of all the threads I have been able to find any hint about this possibility


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Right, I have had a quote from Gwennys, but the excise duty is €2300 and with this and the other costs it is far more than the car is worth. Is there anyway that I do not have to pay the excise duty? I will be moving there permanently, I am retired and we have owned the car since new, it is nearly 7 years old now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

How is it possible that a well known and respected business as Gwennys Red Tapes does not inform you about the possibility to get it Exice Duty Free

Here is the link to the Cyprus Custome page where all this is published

http://www.mof.gov.cy/mof/customs/customs.nsf/All/888F3EE7F18C6488C225739B0042F1E3/$file/Transfer%20of%20normal%20residence%20from%20EU%20en.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

dojoman43 said:


> Right, I have had a quote from Gwennys, but the excise duty is €2300 and with this and the other costs it is far more than the car is worth. Is there anyway that I do not have to pay the excise duty? I will be moving there permanently, I am retired and we have owned the car since new, it is nearly 7 years old now.


I've heard that there is a possibility that you can claim some of the import duty back, because you have owned it for a while. But as I understand it , you will need to pay this first. Not a good idea to me. As the Cyprus government , like all other governments , don't like to refund money , so I expect this might be difficult . 
I haven't read on here if any other expats that have successfully got a refund. 
No disrespect , but is it really worth bringing over this car ? You don't need a 2.0 diesel engine here anyway. And as I'm sure , this will not be your last car , why not sell it in the uk , or part exchange it for a sub 1.6 engine model and bring that over ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

sjg-uk said:


> I've heard that there is a possibility that you can claim some of the import duty back, because you have owned it for a while. But as I understand it , you will need to pay this first. Not a good idea to me. As the Cyprus government , like all other governments , don't like to refund money , so I expect this might be difficult .
> I haven't read on here if any other expats that have successfully got a refund.
> No disrespect , but is it really worth bringing over this car ? You don't need a 2.0 diesel engine here anyway. And as I'm sure , this will not be your last car , why not sell it in the uk , or part exchange it for a sub 1.6 engine model and bring that over ?


First you dont need to pay first, and second you will be free of all the fee.

This question is about the possibility to import a car free of the Fee, not about if its worth it or not. That question must be up to the person inporting to decide


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

By EU law it should be free of import duty, in practise it's not. Your options are to take the Cyprus government to EU court over it, just pay it, or find a cheaper alternative car wise to bring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry Zin but I dont believe you. Have anyone you know or on this forum ever done the application? 

Just for everyone to read I copied a part of the Cyprus Customs own writing.

"If you are resident in another member state of the EU and you have decided to transfer your normal residence to Cyprus, under certain conditions you are entitled to transfer your personal property without having to pay excise duty and VAT. You will find all the information in the Guide to Customs Procedures titled “Transfer of normal residence”.

If part of your personal property is a motor vehicle, you are required to declare it to the nearest Customs Station within 24 hours from the date of its arrival. If a public holiday or weekend follows the date of arrival, you must make the declaration on the first working day after the expiration of the 24 hours deadline.

In order not to be deprived of your vehicle until you make an application for relief and receive an answer, you may be allowed to drive the vehicle temporarily under Form C.104O. A copy of Form C.104O will be given to you by Customs and you must keep it in the vehicle all the time and produce it to a Customs or Police Officer if so requested.

You may submit your application for relief to any Customs Office or to Customs Headquarters. If you get a positive answer, the procedure is not terminated there. You will have to complete form SAD. If you cannot complete it on your own, you may use the services of a clearing agent. You may submit your SAD at any Regional Customs Office, accompanied by Form C.104O, which will be kept by Customs. You will not pay excise duty or VAT.

Customs will issue Form C72A and a copy will be given to you. The vehicle must be then produced, together with Form C72A and other documents relating to your vehicle, to the Inland Transport Department for inspection and registration purposes.

If you get a negative answer from Customs because you do not meet the criteria for being granted a relief for the vehicle, you have the following options:

to pay the excise duty and VAT (if the latter is payable);
to place it in a customs warehouse;
to send it to another member state of the EU; or
to export it to a third country"


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you tried giving them a call?

+357 22602723 

and have you seen this?

CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles

and this?

Exemption of Excise Duties on Cars - EU (Duty Free)


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes to both questions even if I used another number to call customs.

I copied the info from the page you reffer to so I believe its true.

About other webpage

The webpage is not true what it comes to you having an occupation

There is a lot of false info on Internet, thats why I always want to check with the responsible ones

And still. No one has told me that they have applied for the relief.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> First you dont need to pay first, and second you will be free of all the fee.
> 
> This question is about the possibility to import a car free of the Fee, not about if its worth it or not. That question must be up to the person inporting to decide


Vegaanders, 
As you seem to know the correct information , can you explain the correct proceedure please on this. From start to finish . As this will help many . 
Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

First of all read this through

You need a form called T2L or Τ2LF from customes. It is a certificate that tell cyprus customs that the car has been taxed and registered in your country

http://www.mof.gov.cy/mof/customs/customs.nsf/All/888F3EE7F18C6488C225739B0042F1E3/$file/Transfer%20of%20normal%20residence%20from%20EU%20en.pdf?OpenElement

Then you need this form

From the first document you will see what papers you need to bring with you

You have also bring the form I have attached. As it say it must be signed with a customs officer present

You will then get a special form so you can drive your car until you get your approval from Customs

But the above document clearly states how to do it

Please report back


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Just to make things more clear, this new law was passed late 2011 and in function from 01.01.2012. Perhaps this is why not many knows about it. And it is ofc not much advertised.

I am sure this law is the result of the fines imposed by EU.

Late shall the sinner wake up


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Would love to give it a go but my car is annoyingly not in the EU!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

zin said:


> Would love to give it a go but my car is annoyingly not in the EU!


no I know, I thought about it when I wrote the thread. Pity


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Just to make things more clear, this new law was passed late 2011 and in function from 01.01.2012. Perhaps this is why not many knows about it. And it is ofc not much advertised.
> 
> I am sure this law is the result of the fines imposed by EU.
> 
> Late shall the sinner wake up


Sounds great. 
Have you done this yourself , or do you know anyone that has done this successfully ?


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> First of all read this through
> 
> You need a form called T2L or Τ2LF from customes. It is a certificate that tell cyprus customs that the car has been taxed and registered in your country
> 
> ...



Sounds great , 
Have you done this yourself , or do you know anyone that has done this successfully and have got their "approval" from customs ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

No as I said its a new law. And I am not in Cyprus yet. But I can see on their website that even Gwenny's red tape now have the application on their website


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Just to make things more clear, this new law was passed late 2011 and in function from 01.01.2012. Perhaps this is why not many knows about it. And it is ofc not much advertised.
> 
> I am sure this law is the result of the fines imposed by EU.
> 
> Late shall the sinner wake up


Vegaanders where did you get the information about the law being passed? I want to let some relatives in Cyprus know so they can take a further look.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Nevermind found it:

CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles - Vehicles from member states of the European Union - Under relief from excise duties and VAT


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good, but I would be interested to hear , if or when anyone has done this successfully !


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds to me that having to apply for relief is no longer necessary (and in turn rejected) as it should just automatically be accepted. I've passed on the information to people in Cyprus and will let you know if anything comes out of it.

edit: oh and the good thing is it applies to non-EU citizens as well according to another link in the same area.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been told if you move to Cyprus to become a resident you are entitled to tranfer over one duty-relief car but apparently this was always the case. If you live in Cyprus and want to buy a new car there you have to pay duty.

I'm not sure how this is relevant to what the new law dated 23.12.2011 is though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi.

What do you mean with If you live in Cyprus and want to buy a new car there you have to pay the duty.

As I know this has never been the case as it is not now.

If however you buy a new car in another EU country you will have to pay VAT for it in Cyprus, but this is the case in all EU. If you import a new car you should pay VAT in the country where it is first registered. You should get it VAT free in the country where you buy it. This is EU legislation


----------



## josolokia (Apr 2, 2012)

*car pricing*

sell your car in uk or where ever you are and get another one in cyprus. thats ur best bet.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi.
> 
> What do you mean with If you live in Cyprus and want to buy a new car there you have to pay the duty.
> 
> As I know this has never been the case as it is not now.


I thought the cost of buying a car in Cyprus included the car having to be duty paid by the dealer thus the price of the car being quite high if over 1.6l?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

I can only say that if this is the question that they put duty on new cars imprted from EU then I will personally make a claim to the European Commission. This is ofc not allowed. All goods should flow free inside EU. Ground Rule. 

In Denmark customers pay 180% Registration Fee when you buy a new car. Only Vans and Taxi have exeption.

If you import a new car from ex UK you should not pay anything more than VAT, because that you should not pay in UK. Any Duty is not allowed and I doubth that Cyprus has negotiated and exeption like the Danish Registration Fee


----------



## Peter & Julie (Nov 14, 2011)

There is an exemption form to be filled out which is obtainable from customs web site. It states that if this is filled in correctly you may be exempt from the charges. Wether this needs to be completed and agreed prior to shipping the vehicle would need to be clarified as the way it's worded it sounded like there is a way but if we can catch you out we'll take your money


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

just bumping the thread


----------

